# Today, America gets changed forever



## Link5084 (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you watching the Obama inauguration?


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone know what channel and what time will it be shown in the UK?


----------



## Costello (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah I'd like to watch everything too.
There probably wont be anything on french TV though so I'll have to use the Internet.
Anybody got a link?


----------



## Jackreyes (Jan 19, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Anyone know what channel and what time will it be shown in the UK?


BBC1
4pm...

I'll be watching too...


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 19, 2009)

It's going to be hard to turn on a TV and miss it over here.  

Our inaugurations usually drag on forever.  It's very hard to pinpoint the time when the actual swearing in will happen with all the music and festivites, but it should be around noon EST (GMT -5), with his inauguration address to immediately follow.

Any of our major news outlets will be carrying a live feed online.  (MSNBC.com, Cnn.com, etc.)

I'm pretty excited myself.  It's going to be quite a day.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2009)

Let's hope some teacher at school wants to see it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I would love to see that immense amount of people tomorrow, all cheering and taking photographs of him.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 19, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Let's hope some teacher at school wants to see it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still in school at 6:00 PM?  That's about when it will be on in Belgium, right?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, lol, didn't think about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No, I'm just at home then, I'll try to watch it!


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 19, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Let's hope some teacher at school wants to see it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it, since you don't live in America


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just checked the TV programmation for tomorrow, and they are sending it out!
Nice, I'm so watching


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would be astounded if I didn't see it at school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





In other words. OBAMA = FAIL

Everyone is so excited because he is black. Some guys (I think Howard Stern) when to some ghetto black town and asked which of Obama's policies did they like. He named a McCain policy and they wer all "Awwww yeeeeaaah! I luv me some !" Then he got them Fried Chicken and Kool-Aid!


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 19, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Nice, what channel do you guys have that shows it?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I would be astounded if I didn't see it at school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, that's so good !
Damn, I'm sure gonna remember that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's a very good speaker, just amazing how he can manipulate the crowd, really amazing.
But I'm 100% sure he won't be the 'saviour' of America like they call him. He cannot make all the promises he made happen, it's just impossible.
He probably will be better then Bush (which is not hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but in the end he won't be so good as some people think now.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 19, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Everyone is so excited because he is black.


Yeah, that's it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There couldn't possibly be any other reason.  

Oversimplification may be the easiest way to approach a complex issue, but it's usually not the most accurate.


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes indeed. Can't wait to watch it. ^^  Suppose to be around 2 million people attending his speech. That's like a lot man lol. I'm deff going to watch it. People who think he will save america are expecting too much. Obama even said it himself its going to take more than 8 years to fix america. He is going to be the starter of fixing us. Rather than saving everyone. He has not even become president yet and people expect too much of him and other expect he is going to fail.   People criticize to much. No one knows for sure how he is going to do. People thought bush was going to do amazing things. Now look. Humans are quick to judge.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called Canvas, it's run by the government, and they provide very good coverage of international conflicts, nature and sometimes a good series (Top Gear and Rome)


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 19, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. I hope Obama provides better decisions than Bush. When Bush was president, that's when the worst attack in America (9/11) happened, and I sure hope nothing bad happens during Obama's term


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder when he will be shot (little bad thought maybe, but let's be realistic) ?
I'm sure their will be assaults on his life, that's just bound to happen. Always fun to see the reaction of the president and especially his bodyguards then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's hope it gets to YouTube


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 19, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I wonder when he will be shot (little bad thought maybe, but let's be realistic) ?
> I'm sure their will be assaults on his life, that's just bound to happen. Always fun to see the reaction of the president and especially his bodyguards then
> 
> 
> ...



Are you talking about Obama? Right now he has respect from the Middle East while Bush does not. Time will tell what they will think by the time Obama's term is over.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 19, 2009)

Our whole school is gonna watch it during 2nd period lol


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not really talking about the Middle East, more talking about some Psycho American guys, or maybe even some people from Texas.
I mean, everybody in the USA has access to a gun, and in Texas they are just so conservative. Remember the Top Gear episode where they painted slogans like Go Clinton on their cars?
They chased them with sticks and rocks, just because that person was for Clinton.

That's how sick some Texans are....


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 19, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone is going to try and pull a JFK on Obama, will they? Besides, they'd end up getting the death penalty or suicide, so why bother?


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 19, 2009)

No, I won't be watching.  I got enough of him during the campaign to last a lifetime, and we've got four more years to watch him.

By the way, Bush spent $40 million on his last inauguration, and was ripped mercilessly by some in the media for it.  Obama's spending roughly $150 million, and this same people are strangely silent.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't care, look at those Middle East guys, they are just so stupid and brainwashed that they are actually willing to blow them selves up amongst other people.
They know it's suicide, they just are willing to do it.


----------



## cepheus (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey does anyone know what blackberry Obama uses?


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 19, 2009)

Suddenly this thread turned into a what if obama gets shot. blown up, gets jfk'ed. People seem to get a kick out of people getting shot and shit. I can't say i never thought about it lol. When I see him in his speeches I wonder if he going to get shot. There are still many racist ass's in this country that would do such a thing. I hope nothing happens to him. I am sure after the jfk incident everything around obama and around the buildings is well paid attention to. Only a psycho or a racist would shoot obama. If it happens and i pray it does not. I hope the person who did it gets far worser punishment than a death penalty.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 19, 2009)

Even though its my country I most likely won't since ill be in school. Hopefully the imagurqation will be a little later because mty first period teacher is a douche and even though his class is a joke he probably won't let us watch it. If it takes place during second period ill have a chance of watching.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 19, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I wonder when he will be shot (little bad thought maybe, but let's be realistic) ?
> I'm sure their will be assaults on his life, that's just bound to happen. Always fun to see the reaction of the president and especially his bodyguards then
> 
> 
> ...



He is supposed to have the largest amount of protection i US Presidential history! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, during the campaigns, Obama was just talking out his ass. That's how you become president nowadays.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure they won't do it tomorrow, but there definately will be assaults on him, in some visit of a school or so.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah he's bound to get shot eventually. Every person who actually made progress for the african american community was shot dead (mlk and abe lincoln). There's already been attempts to assisinate him. They've all been made by drunk hillybillies though.


----------



## JPH (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I'll be watching!

To be honest, I don't know what you got against Obama - he's black...so what? (@ juggernaut911)

Look on the bright side: we're getting rid of Bush.


----------



## apb407 (Jan 19, 2009)

Honestly his first term is just going to be a stepping stone for the future. I mean really he is going to really have to screw up bad to be considered worse then bush. Also i hate it when people are all like Ya Boyz Obamas dah man he be awesome, and yet they have no idea what he stands for or anything. Black people do it the most and yes i am being raciest lol


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 19, 2009)

jph said:
			
		

> Yeah I'll be watching!
> 
> To be honest, I don't know what you got against Obama - he's black...so what? (@ juggernaut911)
> 
> Look on the bright side: we're getting rid of Bush.



I'm not against him because of his color. I am in no way racist. You don't need to hate a race to dislike a person.





_That's_ why this has been dragging on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for pointing that out Costy. Didn't notice that. lol


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG juggernauts racist! Call the race squad to send him to race prison!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 19, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Our whole school is gonna watch it during 2nd period lol




SAME XD

But do you get moogle cupcakes


----------



## science (Jan 19, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> jph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't like him becuse of his color, yet you're not racist? Sorry, but you are racist.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nocturnius said:
			
		

> Suddenly this thread turned into a what if obama gets shot. blown up, gets jfk'ed. People seem to get a kick out of people getting shot and shit. I can't say i never thought about it lol. When I see him in his speeches I wonder if he going to get shot. There are still many racist ass's in this country that would do such a thing. I hope nothing happens to him. I am sure after the jfk incident everything around obama and around the buildings is well paid attention to. Only a psycho or a racist would shoot obama. If it happens and i pray it does not. *I hope the person who did it gets far worser punishment than a death penalty.*



How about watching the whole entire season of Barney from 1993-till now for the rest of his/her life. Yeah that will make anyone go crazy!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow it looks like it will go ahead *sidelines Reichstag fire jokes*.

Anyhow I have not watched proper TV (adverts and all) in over a year, no sense regressing for a random politician.


----------



## War (Jan 19, 2009)

Tomorrow, my entire school will be going to the auditorium and watching the inauguration. I'm gonna stay home and watch it from here though.


----------



## Joshunar (Jan 19, 2009)

what time is it at?


----------



## metron (Jan 19, 2009)

I dont have school tomorrow. Got monday and tuesday off. But ya im glad Bush is out.  He never should've been "elected" in the first place.


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Nocturnius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that is a proper punishment hahaha. poor person. watching endless barney shows T.T


----------



## metron (Jan 19, 2009)

Nocturnius said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I would die before i got to the 10th episode most-likely. I feel sorry for the guy who has that punishment! lol.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 19, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to agree with science on this one. It's one thing to dislike for his standings on things like war, economy and what not. It's another thing to dislike him for his skin color. For that, is racism.

Now before some troll drops in here and starts flaming, I shall leave this topic.


----------



## Costello (Jan 19, 2009)

uhm I think this was probably a typo right? surely he meant "I'm not against him because of his color" ?
cause it directly contradicts the rest of his post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also about the spending $150M I'd be eager to find a decent source for that.
I seriously doubt he'd spend so much especially during financial crisis


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 19, 2009)

You can't help but be curious to what's going to happen. Obama gives off a sense of freshness.
It'll be interesting to see if he'll keep all his promises.

Offtopic:
Hey Costello, I see that you changed your GamerTag.
Did you know that you could have payed 800 points to change it and still keep all your stuff in your profile


----------



## Reaper (Jan 19, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> You can't help but be curious to what's going to happen. Obama gives off a sense of freshness.
> It'll be interesting to see if he'll keep all his promises.
> 
> Offtopic:
> ...


He swore to the pact of the Dragons. Don't ask.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 19, 2009)

Darn it, this is going to pre-empt all my shows isn't it.

*EDIT:* Nevermind, this takes place earlier in the day.


----------



## granville (Jan 19, 2009)

The really funny thing is that today is Martin Luther King Jr Day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll watch it. Hope it's a major change away from the Bush policies.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 19, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> The really funny thing is that today is Martin Luther King Jr Day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obama I think will be for change.  It's Biden I don't trust.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 19, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say I didn't like him because he is black. I said everyone is excited because he is black. lrn2read


Updated original post. lolz


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 19, 2009)

They guy's just likable, which is more than can be said about the last guy.  I don't agree with him on some issues (There's still a spectre of pandering to the religious right), but it's still a massive leap forward.  It's a refreshing change to have a US president that's actually liked by Americans and even by the rest of the world, after years of most people having to say "I don't hate you guys, it's just your president is a crotchwaffle" and "Er, hi, just because I'm from America doesn't mean I voted for that crotchwaffle"


----------



## m3rox (Jan 19, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not liking someone because of the color of their skin is the very definition of racism.  They teach that in schools these days.  Perhaps you should lrn2read (damn, I forgot this was 4chan).  Updating your original post to say that you aren't against him because of his color is just plane stupid.  You said what you said, everyone knows what you said.  You can't take it back.


----------



## granville (Jan 19, 2009)

He didn't mean to say that. He meant to say "I'm not against him because of his color". Juggernaut made an error and forgot to add the "not".


----------



## Zyenet (Jan 19, 2009)

"Tomorrow, America gets changed forever..."

Yeah, for the worse. His name should be Barack Obamanation


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 19, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, it's over. Believe what you want. I know I'm not racist. I don't care anymore, I just thought you all were blindly accusing me of being a racist, I read Costy's post and actually started laughing at myself. You know, there really is such a thing as an "honest mistake". EL FIN


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 19, 2009)

I think Snopes is gonna have to set up an entire new site to cope with the huge amount of shit being feverishly sent around the chuch mailing lists of bitter, frothing Sarah Palinites about Obama being secretly the antichrist/a muslim/an atheist/a foreigner/a socialist/an alien


----------



## DarkSpace (Jan 19, 2009)

A person's legacy is determined by what they do, or what they didn't do. For the most part I just want to see some positive results before I'm convinced any one is a good leader.


----------



## granville (Jan 19, 2009)

Zyenet said:
			
		

> "Tomorrow, America gets changed forever..."
> 
> Yeah, for the worse. His name should be Barack Obamanation


Please keep the partisan crap out of here. Give anyone a chance before you condemn them.


----------



## Defiance (Jan 19, 2009)

Socialist economy, here we come!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 19, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Socialist economy, here we come!



Give over, no-one anywhere close to being a socialist has been anywhere near the white house.  The definition of socialist isn't "Taxes the very rich more than the other guy."

Any road, it's a bit rich throwing the word socialism around on a website like GBAtemp, a site dedicated to a passtime with distinctly socialist undertones.


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 19, 2009)

Have any of you guys watched Farenheit 9/11? They depicted how Bush had been portrayed as a fun/party/not so serious guy for one year until 9/11 happened when he was reading a book towards children in an elementary school. That shows how Bush has fallen.


----------



## Law (Jan 19, 2009)

Wish I could watch, but I'll be at college :sadface:

:yayobama:


----------



## Sstew (Jan 20, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I would be astounded if I didn't see it at school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Have you heard he's been comparing himself to Lincoln, but has never been in office, or done anything important. I read earlier he wants to [email protected]#$ing change the Declaration of Independence. That's absoloute madness, Thats what this country was built on, If that happens an assassination will follow I'm sure. Im watching it tomorrrow, although it will be about race, and they'll interview every black person there, who thinks he's a saviour. Plus, he wants an economic stimulus package, which so far is almost 900 billion dollars. Do you realize Bush's debt in office was 1.2 Trillion. Obama will have spent almost more money in a week then what took Bush 8 years to accomplish. Just thought i'd point out that he isnt as "amazing" as everyone is saying.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> I read earlier he wants to [email protected]#$ing change the Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And where did you read that?  Free Republic?  Newsmax?
> 
> ...


Of course, we all know what those "Tax and Spend Liberals" are like.


----------



## Moots (Jan 20, 2009)

America won't be changed.

It is great that the race boundry has been crossed in the whitehouse, but what your really going to get is an illusion of change, Obama in all his gusto and fanfare will soon enough hit the imovable wall of partisan politics and party hatred that stops any modern day president from achieving greatness.

Blacks will celebrate, and have good reason to. The breaking of the race barrier in the white house is a great feat, but where the changes need to happen, they won't. Discrimination will still be there, hate crimes will still happen, and there will never be reparations for slavery. Alot of people think Obama will save the black people of the US.....don't hold your breath.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bush is human, Obama is human, Richard Nixon is human. ALL PRESIDENTS ARE HUMAN, THEY ARE NO DIFFERENT FROM US!!!


----------



## Moots (Jan 20, 2009)

Also for whomever mention Farenhiet 9/11 

Try not to believe everything a lying, headline chopping, douche bag puts out.

Theres alot of holes in MM stories, he has been known to chop headlines to sound more in line with his beliefs, and uses alot of vague, un-proven facts. Or notice how he'll let someone talk at length if they agree with him, but if not, he quickly villifies people.

Prepare for more of the same old from your new president US. Its what will happen. The political scene in the US has become too twisted and corrupt for you ever to see change in the people's favour ever again. If it doens't make money sense then the states doesn't care.

Until they move away from a two party system, which with the direction of the political scene, doesn't seem likely any time soon, the states will continue to see hard times, and move away from what the founding fathers image for their great country was.



And for the Tax and spend liberal cartoon guy.

You do know that that surplus had little to do with Clinton's policies? Notice he was the only president in that cartoon to experience that big of an economic boom? but yet he had no part in creating it. Any president who walked into that internet boom would have an easy time of it.


----------



## Sstew (Jan 20, 2009)

Agreed, I mean honestly the political system here is horrid. I mean we elect a president for no reason really, He just says "Yes or No" to certain things and makes public appearances, its the Senate and House of Representatives, that create the bills ect.


Anyway, Im placing money on the fact that not even Obama can come close to fixing our economy. While were at it, we need to reduce the motor companies, employes wages there crazy high.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Socialist economy, here we come!



Not specifically aimed at you but I find it delightfully amusing when such terms are bandied about, not because of any truth or lack thereof but purely because I think people will find the definitions of left and right wing as it pertains to politics in the US are far skewed of what many in the rest of the world take as their standard (if indeed it can or even should be simplified to a binary grouping). Quite in fact the US left would probably fit quite happily in with the rightmost (in common circles mind) of Europe, Australia and Asia.

On the other hand I have yet to hear of a good politician (I am still shocked when one admits fault and it is a pleasant surprise when one follows logic in creating proposals and/or legislation) and I have no reason to assume the current selection will be any different.


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 20, 2009)

Who knows he might bring change, but to me all politicians are lying scum bags,   he is completely different from that  two faced moron bush,  so he might  or might not, bring change I'll wait and see


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 20, 2009)

Your topic title is a joke.  The only 'change' forever is the fact finally a black guy got the top office.  Outside of that he's just another politician like the rest, possibly worse due to being from the worst of it the Chicago machine politics world, or he'll do as he has been claiming and govern from the middle to fix some things up.  I don't fault him, don't hate or like him as a politician yet, but I think as a person he seems nice.


----------



## Zyenet (Jan 20, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Zyenet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's got some of the most stupid ideas I've heard yet. More taxing on the wealthy, but less on the poor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's going to make everyone poor, because obviously the poor can't manage money as it is. Give them money, and they'll waste it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't hate him as a person, just as a politician.


----------



## damole (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know why some of you guys are hating/doubting Obama. He's going to be better than Bush.


----------



## Moots (Jan 20, 2009)

He's got some of the most stupid ideas I've heard yet. More taxing on the wealthy, but less on the poor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's going to make everyone poor, because obviously the poor can't manage money as it is. Give them money, and they'll waste it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't hate him as a person, just as a politician.
[/quote]


Umm, he's not gving money to the poor. When you reduce taxes you just take less of thier money.

And the reason americas political/economical system is fucked is partly because how the wealth of the country is spread out.

Not only are most americans poor, but those poor people are usually just paying off debt to those few in the highest earning brackets.

Americans are raping americans. They guys who own your bank, don't care that a fellow american is homeless they just want thier money. They lend you more than they know you can pay, so you owe them money. It all started with the credit system, and thats where it'll end.

They day people started getting things before they had worked for them, using credit, people stopped breaking even, or even making something on the positive side. The only direction with credit is down, sure there are some people with good credit, but that barely scratches the surface of people in debt.

It neds to go back before the credit system. If you wanted a horse, you worked until you had enough for the horse, you appreciated the horse, you earned that horse, not a moment before.


----------



## Moots (Jan 20, 2009)

He won't be "better" than bush. 

He'll be better liked, but nothing will change. The direction of the country now, as Bush has sent it, is the same road Obama will follow. The war will continue, the economy will continue to crumble etc.

It'll be more of the same.

Obama, may be worse than George Bush, because he is this shining hope, yet he will do nothing. He will have the power to change things and won't. He'll be gutless, and thats worse.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 20, 2009)

Did he ever prove that he was a born citizen??


----------



## Diosoth (Jan 20, 2009)

I doubt the KKK will be dumb enough to try and kill Obama, even if they are all borderline retarded, stupid rednecks. If they did, a race war would break out with blacks taking revenge against whites. And the whites would lose a race war.

Besides, those mouthbreathing inbreds had their chance with Ron Paul, a pathetic old Texan who only appealed to bigots and other disenfranchised losers looking to blame someone else. The old fool published a racist newsletter, took KKK money and his biggest supporters were either KKK leaders or conspiracy whackjobs. They gave him enough millions to go buy that dumb blimp, then in the end het gets roughly 10,000 popular votes on election day, because most people who were praising him didn't go vote(because leaving the house isn't something many bigots actually do).

They're all talk, no walk, and will continue to sit on their asses and whine on internet forums as they often do.

*Posts merged*



			
				Link5084 said:
			
		

> Have any of you guys watched Farenheit 9/11? They depicted how Bush had been portrayed as a fun/party/not so serious guy for one year until 9/11 happened when he was reading a book towards children in an elementary school. That shows how Bush has fallen.



As far as fiction goes, Canadian Bacon was Michael Moore's only good film.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't watch it live because I have class.  _Why_ do they do inaugurations in the morning?


----------



## da_head (Jan 20, 2009)

personally i think obama is quite overrated. saying he will be better than bush isn't a very convincing argument. also, it kinda sucks that he's gonna have to spend at least 2 yrs digging america out of the recession before he can finally do what he wanted. o well

p.s. am i the only one who's gonna actually miss bush? that guy was jokes! xD

o and don't say he started wars and shit. poor bastard was only a puppet for much smarter ppl *cough* dick cheney


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 20, 2009)

Zyenet said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude  you are a freaking idiot, even though   I don't give a danm about politician or about Obama, how  the  hell, do you know they can't manage money, are you one of them, genius tell me how the rich get richer by cheating, and stepping on people's necks,  I pretty sure you are one of those people, who don't know shit about the world nor had to work for anything you  own, so quit  spreading nonsense,and do some research.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm watching it. =D

Go Obama!


----------



## Lazycus (Jan 20, 2009)

Nothing will change.  So far I see 5+ pages of the same old same old ignorance from both pro- and anti- Obama groups here in the U.S.A. and from around the world (especially Canada, Britain and Belgium).  Keep the replies coming though, they are equally frightening and laughable.

My answer to the OP: No, I won't be watching.


----------



## U-said-it (Jan 20, 2009)

Even with all the hard data in the world, there is no accurate way to predict the way the country will go given the current financial crisis. There is an element of chaos after all...

"I" do believe that we'll be stuck in Iraq for a while longer, and even if Obama's campaign can lead to a total withdrawal, these things take time.

The current state of the economy was decided before he even took the victory, so you really can't blame Obama for not being able to turn around a beast as large as the US stock market. Once the leader in the world economy, now borrowing billion from China thanks to gold 'ol boy George W. Bush and his dear republican constituents.

In other words the Obama cabinet has inherited quite a mess, and nobody would be able to turn it around over night. So, I think anyone who calls themselves a concerned citizen needs to do their part in helping turn our country around. It's your country, and things don't change on their own, they stagnate and wither.

--One humble opinion.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 20, 2009)

this is epic


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh my god, 12 more hours left till history is made!!!!!


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 20, 2009)

U-said-it said:
			
		

> Even with all the hard data in the world, there is no accurate way to predict the way the country will go given the current financial crisis. There is an element of chaos after all...
> 
> "I" do believe that we'll be stuck in Iraq for a while longer, and even if Obama's campaign can lead to a total withdrawal, these things take time.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Americans need to put their part as well if they ever want to have a better life here in america. Obama is one man. If you have time to talk about how u like him or how you hate him then why don't you go and use that time instead to do something more meaningful. One man can't change a country. He is no god he is no super human. He is like one of us. forget the color. his backgrounds. He is just one human. You can't possibly think he is going to bring change, yet alone. We also need to put in our part. and do what is best for this country. not just sit back and talk about how its getting worse every single day. That solves nothing.


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 20, 2009)

No offense to NObama lovers, but this is really nothing to make a big deal of.

So what, a black guy got in. Look at America's culture. No shit he got in.

African Americans are by far, outgrowing normal Caucasian people.

This won't really be enjoyment for me. He will soon be assassinated. I mean, look what almost happened already, those white-nazi or whatever, guys were going to shoot him and then kill themselves afterwards. But some idiot reported them for it and they never got their deed done.

You don't think someone else will follow in the footsteps? I don't know anymore. 

I'm not saying I hope it happens, but I just hope he does a good job and helps us Americans out.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am worried.


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 20, 2009)

The interesting question is, in my opinion, how many of you are old enough to vote? For the record, I voted for Obama.

edit: before any mods over-react, i'm not trolling here.


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 20, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> No offense to NObama lovers, but this is really nothing to make a big deal of.
> 
> So what, a black guy got in. Look at America's culture. No shit he got in.
> 
> ...


A)  African-Americans only make up around 16% of our population.
B) Most (key word is most) racist groups like Obama because they are getting tons of new members thanks to him.  They want him alive.
Every president has had someone attempt to kill him, so the fact that someone tried is nothing new.  Even Reagan got shot!


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 20, 2009)

I would lo if he got a show thrown at him at the inaugration


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2009)

Whose excited?
6 to go


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 20, 2009)

I notice this topic have strong racist undertones, they don't type it directly but it shows when base on their opinion. Like most of you people post here, 'Obama is black' that's false. Obama is what the Americans are calling these days 'Obama is half *white* and half black' if you didn't know that then you must of have been watching too much media. What I don't like is that Obama is being treated with more respect than most of all presidents put together. 

Reality check, Obama is human like you and me. He just going to be seated inside a political role that we Americans hope he will do some change for the better and not for the worse. Heck, I got to admit it; yeah I was a Bush supporter till around 2008 when he was still being controlled by a freakin puppet! Obama is just going to be in office and just going to be controlled like the same way as Bush. He's not going to stop the Iraq 'stalemate' is not a war anymore get that straight! He's going to make promises half-way like most presidents does.

What I can understand is that this inauguration is a bit more festive than all the other inaugurations; I'm actually hearing this word for the first time, that's how festive this inauguration is. Once again, Obama is human. He can only do what most humans does, make decisions, wait for the results, make more decisions.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2009)

Moots said:
			
		

> He's got some of the most stupid ideas I've heard yet. More taxing on the wealthy, but less on the poor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More money for the poor means more people with money to buy products from the rich guys, and it means more healthy workers for the rich guys.  And it's not a case of giving them money, it's about taking less of the money that they earn off them.  I think it's perfectly OK to tax Paris Hilton more than a family trying to bring up kids on the salary of a fireman and a nurse.  Oh, and for what it's worth there aren't just "Rich" and "Poor" people in the US.  People tend to talk about this as if the only 2 groups of people are toilet cleaners and CEOs.  The middle clases will also be taxed less.  You and your family would almost certainly be taxed less.  Do you consider yourself to be a poor idiot who needs his money taken off him by the state so he doesn't waste it buying some magic beans?  

You think rich people can be trusted to be sensible with money?  Have you not watched the news for the past 12 months?  And even on a personal level, give a millionaire another million and he'll buy a third car he never drives or a rolex.  How is that not wasting money, compared to a poor family who spend it on food, heating and healthcare?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 20, 2009)

Mhaw, an extra news on 5:45PM in Belgium. (GMT +1). On VTM I'm really gonna watch it


----------



## Costello (Jan 20, 2009)

I've taken the liberty to update the topic title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unfortunately I won't be around at 6 pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as I am giving my very first XNA lecture at that exact moment.


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 20, 2009)

wow you should feel honoured


----------



## perkele (Jan 20, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Mhaw, an extra news on 5:45PM in Belgium. (GMT +1). On VTM I'm really gonna watch it


VTM, the right-winged station for the intellectually challenged, the FOX of Belgium.

And America won't get changed forever, in 4 years time, there are enough dumb Americans that will vote Republic again.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 20, 2009)

theres about 1million to 2million people at his inauguration right now.
which totally tops the 1.2m at president Johnsons (read on yahoo article)


----------



## Smuff (Jan 20, 2009)

Missing the point when discussing who gets more money etc.....

THERE IS NO F'IN MONEY ANYMORE ! 

Obama will become the leader of the most debt-ridden nation in the world. He will be remembered as the man on whose watch the US of A went totally and completely irrevocably bankrupt, bringing down the entire world economy as it went.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 20, 2009)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> A)  African-Americans only make up around 16% of our population.
> B) Most (key word is most) racist groups like Obama because they are getting tons of new members thanks to him.  They want him alive.
> Every president has had someone attempt to kill him, so the fact that someone tried is nothing new.  Even Reagan got shot!



Just goes to show you what's good for the goose is what's good for the gander.  I wonder what new policy changes will be implemented in this administration.


----------



## Jasonage (Jan 20, 2009)

Zyenet said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know how many people you could have insulted just then? Some families have hardly any money because fo the economic crisis, people losing their jobs, prices going up etc.

They wouldn't be able to waste it on anything apart from being able to live. Think about other people.


----------



## MistahJelly (Jan 20, 2009)

+1 Jasonage ^^^^


----------



## lastdual (Jan 20, 2009)

Today, nothing changes at all.

Look at Obama's advisors and policies. He's basically GW Bush part 2. Redistribute some money here, redistribute some troops there, no real *change* whatsoever.

His solution to the economic crisis is to spend us deeper into debt and print more money to cover the bills. When the dollar collapses, it's going to be far worse that it is now. Sadly, what choice did Americans have? Both of the frontrunners this last election had basically the same monetary policies. So much for the 2-party system.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 20, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Moots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does everyone assume that the rich are taking everything from the poor to get richer?  You know, there's a problem here.  People view the economic pie as limited, and that what someone makes, it has to be taken from someone else.  This is NOT the case, as many "rich" people work themselves to the bone to get where they are.  Sure, you have some that are living off old money (like, say, the Kennedys), but most rich people got their money off of hard work, and CREATING wealth.  They grew the pie.  Most of them did not take it from the poor, or step on their necks to get where they are.

Now, this is not saying there are not poor people that work hard.  There are.  But there are a lot of people that are in the financial position they are in because of bad decisions.  And some of them are poor because they're too lazy to work.  But the answer is NOT to take the money from the rich (most of whom earned it legitimately) and give it to the poor.  In general, the hardest working poor people I know are too proud to take government assistance, anyway.  The sheer number of people sponging off the government that don't deserve it are keeping those that need it from getting it, if they take it at all.

The problem with what is most assuredly wealth redistribution is that it eventually leads to everyone having the same amount of money, but without the potential reward from working hard, people do the bare minimum to get by, leading to shared poverty.  Look at Communist Russia for a good example of this in action.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2009)

People who have the most money can afford to give the most back - that applies to both those who have the money due to privillaged upbringing (inheritance, walking into a job at daddy's company regardless of ability or commitment, private schooling etc) and those who have used infrastructre paid for with tax money in order to get to where they are.  That includes the likes of Joe the Plumber, who's been on welfare, as have his parents, but then don't want to pay back into the system that gave them the opportunity to get to his imagined $250,000 salary.  If you're poor and work your way up to being rich, you've been helped along the way by being able to use roads, transport links, the security provided by the police, fire service, and army, the schools that educated you, the assistance given to your parents to feed you, clothe you, buy you books, keep you healthy so you don't miss school (if your parents are receiving welfare because they're lazy or not is irrelevant, that's nothing to do with you), subsidised buses that allowed you to get to the menial job you needed to fund your ambitions... You can't get to the top with these things then refuse to support them when you get there.


----------



## lastdual (Jan 20, 2009)

SargeSmash, you're assuming people actually think logically. 

For instance, the government actually collects more tax revenue when the highest tax bracketts are lower than 30%. But people don't care. They want to "stick it to the man" even if it means less money in their own pockets.

The fact is, what the rich do with their money (either spend it or invest it - both of which inject growth into the economy), is almost always better than the inefficient spending programs of the federal government - the most wasteful monopoly in the world. 

But oh well. People are too dense. They want to punish "Corporate America", but the fact is we live in a *global* economy. Get rid of your own rich, and everything of value in your country will just be bought up by rich foreigners (who barely pay taxes here at all). That's how the game works, and it's already happening.


----------



## Noobix (Jan 20, 2009)

God bless America!!!


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful orchaestral piece....

and does Aretha Franklin's performance of "My Country Tis Of Thee" remind anyone of that Simpsons episode where Bleeding Gums Murphy took over 30 minutes to sing the National Anthem???  That seemed to go on forever....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 20, 2009)

gblock247 said:
			
		

> Beautiful orchaestral piece....
> 
> and does Aretha Franklin's performance of "My Country Tis Of Thee" remind anyone of that Simpsons episode where Bleeding Gums Murphy took over 30 minutes to sing the National Anthem???  That seemed to go on forever....



True but that's why its called 'REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE *five minutes later* EEEEEEEE-MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII *twenty minutes later* IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIX'


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 20, 2009)

Can anyone say 12212012? *cough*


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 20, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> People who have the most money can afford to give the most back - that applies to both those who have the money due to privillaged upbringing (inheritance, walking into a job at daddy's company regardless of ability or commitment, private schooling etc) and those who have used infrastructre paid for with tax money in order to get to where they are.  That includes the likes of Joe the Plumber, who's been on welfare, as have his parents, but then don't want to pay back into the system that gave them the opportunity to get to his imagined $250,000 salary.  If you're poor and work your way up to being rich, you've been helped along the way by being able to use roads, transport links, the security provided by the police, fire service, and army, the schools that educated you, the assistance given to your parents to feed you, clothe you, buy you books, keep you healthy so you don't miss school (if your parents are receiving welfare because they're lazy or not is irrelevant, that's nothing to do with you), subsidised buses that allowed you to get to the menial job you needed to fund your ambitions... You can't get to the top with these things then refuse to support them when you get there.



Wait a second here, there are legitimate uses for government, and places where government should butt out.  I'm not saying that no one should pay ANY taxes.  And both rich and poor are able to use roads, and benefit from the police and other public services rendered, and protection of the country by our brave military.  Those are very, very relevant.  But that's not what is being talked about here.  We're talking about a gradated tax system, in which people are punished if they improve their standing.  If anyone remembers, back in the Carter years, the highest tax rate was 70%.  70 percent!  Who in their right mind would invest when the government is taking that much money from you?

Also, it should be noted that all the things you mention don't cost nearly the amount of money that the government confiscates from us.  Which begs the question:  Where IS our money going?  The government is the worst purveyor of our money, period.  The waste there is atrocious, and if they were a business, they'd have gone under long, long ago.  There are private organizations, funded by people who give privately, that do a much better job than the government ever has in providing for the poor and needy.

We need something like a flat tax.  Everyone pays a fixed percentage of their income.  Now THAT is fair.  To be honest, I think in some way that the more Draconian tax policies keep poor people from joining the rich people's club.  It doesn't help the poor, it keeps the power in the hands of a few people in Washington, who maintain the iron grip of dependence on the poor, in the name of "helping" the poor.

This notion that the rich have more money, and thusly can "afford to give the most back" is wrong-headed in every way.  Especially when the "giving the most back" ends up going to the government, and not to the people who actually need it.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 20, 2009)

lastdual said:
			
		

> SargeSmash, you're assuming people actually think logically.
> 
> For instance, the government actually collects more tax revenue when the highest tax bracketts are lower than 30%. But people don't care. They want to "stick it to the man" even if it means less money in their own pockets.
> 
> ...



You're right about that.  Cutting tax rates has actually increased the amount of money in the government coffers by spurring growth in the markets, every time.  Yet another reason this notion of taxing the rich more to give to the poor is misguided at best.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2009)

Only being able to afford three cars instead of four is not being "Punished".  Not being able to afford food or heating after tax is being punished on your earnings and being forced to live on the breadline, work two jobs or live in declining health because you cannot afford healthcare (with the vicious circle of the less well you are, the less you can earn) due to tax is simply not conducive to bettering yourself.  Until we get a situation when people in that $250,000+ tax bracket decide to give up their jobs to work in the service sector because they'd be better off, ambition is not being stifled.  Where does that money go?  The military takes up a fair wack of it.  That's why I baulked when Sarah Palin said, with an enormous amount of incredulity "My opponent think paying taxes is PATRIOTIC!!!"  Where does she think her son's body armour comes from?

Aside from the fact we disagree on the effects on the economy of varying types of tax plan (which is fine, there are a wide variety of people with a wide variety of beliefs on which is the most benificial) the fact is that there is more to life and government that simply increasing the GDP at any and all costs - there are moral and ethical requirements as well.  I'm often puzzled when people brand themselves as "Socially liberal, fiscally conservative" because many of the big finacial issues, such as government welfare, universal healthcare, if the tax burden effects the rich or poor are as much social issues as financial.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 20, 2009)

I just take issue with the idea that the government is the savior of the poor.  They're not.  They've been proven to be the opposite.

By the way, 40% of people in this country don't even pay income taxes.  And Palin had it right, but it's not just paying taxes.  He thinks that in the current climate, certain people paying MORE taxes is patriotic.  It's not.  Many of us are already being gouged by the government, with little to show in return due to the immense waste.  And make no mistake, both sides are guilty of out-of-control spending.

It is not the government's job to ensure economic equality between people, it is to ensure that equal opportunity to prosper is there.  Higher taxes achieve the exact opposite, making the rich sit on their money instead of investing and erecting a barrier to the ranks of the rich for the poor and middle class.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2009)

The majority of people will pay lower taxes.  To me, that's a tax cut, not a tax rise. Most consumers in the economy will have more money to spend, rather than having to sit on it because they're not sure if they can afford any luxuries.  Most businesses who are desperate to get people through the door or buying their products and services are no concentrating on the top 1% of earners, but the other 99%.  People earning the kind of money in that top tax hike aren't going to sweat it when buying their wife a birthday present.  The middle classes and smaller businesses are also more likely to spend their money domestically, rather than using it to jet off to the Bahamas and spend it there, import a foreign car or set up a business in India to outsource their work to.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 20, 2009)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> I just take issue with the idea that the government is the savior of the poor.  They're not.  They've been proven to be the opposite.
> 
> By the way, 40% of people in this country don't even pay income taxes.  And Palin had it right, but it's not just paying taxes.  He thinks that in the current climate, certain people paying MORE taxes is patriotic.  It's not.  Many of us are already being gouged by the government, with little to show in return due to the immense waste.  And make no mistake, both sides are guilty of out-of-control spending.
> 
> It is not the government's job to ensure economic equality between people, it is to ensure that equal opportunity to prosper is there.  Higher taxes achieve the exact opposite, making the rich sit on their money instead of investing and erecting a barrier to the ranks of the rich for the poor and middle class.



If you make enough money to be getting that tax hike, you really shouldn't be complaining at all.


----------



## DrKupo (Jan 20, 2009)

I will repeat my earlier comment: 

The interesting question is, in my opinion, how many of you are old enough to vote? For the record, I voted for Obama.

edit: before any mods over-react, i'm not trolling here.


----------



## Translucentbill (Jan 20, 2009)

i got out of half an hour of school to watch the inauguration, it wasn't too bad either.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 20, 2009)

I've voted in the last three Presidential elections.  I just missed the Clinton/Dole election.

I voted McCain (begrudgingly), and Bush twice.  There were better options, but they didn't survive the primaries.  Except for this last time, where I'm convinced that all the Republican nominees were terrible.


----------



## science (Jan 20, 2009)

Ted Kenedy just had a seizure during the lunch, and had to be taken out in an ambulance. Hope he is ok!


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 20, 2009)

Also, everyone is STILL overlooking the fact that cutting taxes across the board improves government revenues, which seems to be the only way people think poor people can be helped.  Raising taxes doesn't help the situation, it makes it worse.  Unless, of course, you enjoy the idea of soaking the rich, at which point reason will not convince you otherwise.

I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination, but I'd like to be someday so I can give back and help the people who helped me.  I don't think the government is the answer, and everywhere I turn, I see them erecting barriers to my upward mobility.

If you think that rich people are greedy, power-hoarding, and corrupt, they've got nothing on the people in our federal government.  And I can understand someone balking at supporting such a corrupt entity.  Our current government has far exceeded the Founders' intended limitations, and with both Bush and Obama, it has not and will not show any signs of slowing.


----------



## granville (Jan 20, 2009)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> I will repeat my earlier comment:
> 
> The interesting question is, in my opinion, how many of you are old enough to vote? For the record, I voted for Obama.
> 
> edit: before any mods over-react, i'm not trolling here.


I'm 20 now (was 19 at voting time). I voted for Obama. The more interesting thing isn't even the age of people here, but WHERE they are. GBAtemp is full of people who aren't from the US, and a lot are responding to this topic. But I have to admit, few elections have spanned the entire world like this one. All countries are interested in our president after the Bush administration's foreign policy.

Ted Kennedy has been through a lot lately. I hope he'll be ok. They're saying he was conscious when they took him to the hospital.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2009)

People don't have to go along with the tax cut if they don't want it - every time you get your paycheck, go and give a bit of it to 50 Cent or someone or donate it to your phone company or bank.

As for the government being more corrupt than big business, at least you can vote out the government, which is more than can be said for some companies which have a dubious monopoly and stranglehold on their industries.  How many people in the US have a genuine personal choice on who provides their health care?


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 20, 2009)

As opposed to giving the government a monopoly on health care?  No thanks.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 20, 2009)

Haha I just came back from school and didn't read the rest of this thread, but Obama screwed up twice right before being declared president.

Must be tough to have ~3 million people watching you.


----------



## granville (Jan 20, 2009)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> As opposed to giving the government a monopoly on health care?  No thanks.


Healthcare would be free for those who CAN'T afford it, but I love the fact that everyone forgets one fact in the discussion: you can still keep your expensive health care. No one is forcing you to use the government care.

I can't afford it for one.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2009)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> As opposed to giving the government a monopoly on health care?  No thanks.



I live in a country with universal healthcare and I couldn't be happier.  There are no parties in the political system, no matter how right wing they are, who would do away with the NHS because it's seen as one of the things about which we can be proudest.  It's such a crucial issue that if it's allowed to fall into a poor condition the party in power is almost certain to be kicked out, as has happened in the past.

And for what its worth, the government doesn't have a monopoly on it - if you like, you can still buy private healthcare from companies like BUPA, but even the well-off rarely bother because the NHS usually does the trick for them.


----------



## Costello (Jan 20, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Haha I just came back from school and didn't read the rest of this thread, but Obama screwed up twice right before being declared president.
> 
> Must be tough to have ~3 million people watching you.


ah I missed the exact moment of the inauguration.
What happened exactly?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 20, 2009)

I think he only forgot his text only once, not twice.
I watched it all live.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 20, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I think he only forgot his text only once, not twice.
> I watched it all live.



Yeah, it was funny because the speech was being recited to him by a judge, yet he still forgot the words.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 20, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> SargeSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem, of course, is that when the government does this, they're subsidizing the "cheap" health care with our tax money.  The private insurers won't be able to compete, hence they stop making money, go under, and leave only the federal government to provide the health care.  Unless the feds choose to bail them out, too, which means MORE of our money for health care plans that most people won't be using in the first place.

That being said, I think health insurance in general is one giant racket.  Health care would be cheaper across the board if people didn't abuse the system.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2009)

They said on BBC News that according to the secret service there had been a specific threat towards the inaugaration.  Can't have been too serious though because then they went back to talking about how cold it was there for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 20, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed.
But I understand it, there were about 2 million people watching him in person, and then another 100 million (wild guess) over the whole world.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2009)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are still private healthcare companies in the UK even after 60 years of the NHS and they seem to be making a tidy profit (The UK health insurance arm of BUPA made a profit of £115.6m in 2007), even with the limited amount of people who opt for them.


----------



## granville (Jan 20, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first, he just started speaking before the guy was finished reciting. But that was more of the other guy's fault for pausing and making Obama think he was supposed to speak.

The second part was a bit hard to understand. And when asked to repeat the recital, the guy who was repeating messed up repeating it.

Simple mistakes. I'd like to see any of the people here do better.


----------



## granville (Jan 20, 2009)

The parade is on now. I noticed one interesting thing about the limo Obama is in:

There are 4 secret service guys around the limo. the 2 on the left are black and the two on the right are white. Sort of a random observation, but for me, it sort of symbolized the unity of races!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 20, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He stuttered while taking the oath, RIGHT before the judge said that he was president.

Also, I-Robot I would probably faint if I had to make such an oath in front of 3 million people. I think it was a genuine mistake. I mean his speech afterwards was perfect. Not a single um or uhh or stutter.


----------



## science (Jan 20, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> The parade is on now. I noticed one interesting thing about the limo Obama is in:
> 
> There are 4 secret service guys around the limo. the 2 on the left are black and the two on the right are white. Sort of a random observation, but for me, it sort of symbolized the unity of races!



Nah, seems more like segregation to me!


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 20, 2009)

Despite not voting for him, I hope he will be a good President as well.  I didn't see anything special from either him or McCain in the election, though, so my expectations have been ratcheted way down.

I figure, though, that if Bush had stammered through that, everyone would be going on about how stupid he is.  I've always chalked a lot of gaffes made by people in these positions for what they are:  nerves.  And some people just aren't gifted public speakers.  I've seen enough to think that we've got some polar opposites here.  Obama is a gifted public speaker, and Bush isn't, but in more one-on-one situations, Bush seems to excel, and Obama is hit-or-miss.  I have to admit he did well in the O'Reilly interview, which was rather impressive.

Anyway, the next four years are going to be interesting, hopefully for the right reasons.


----------



## granville (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep, we can all give him a chance, no matter what we believe in. I suggest we all get along for the moment!


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 20, 2009)

He left his car ;D


----------



## granville (Jan 20, 2009)

He got back in the car though. Still pretty cool that he walked a bit!

It's like 28 degrees F there. I'm sure he doesn't want to stay out long. I feel sorry for Mrs Obama. Her skirt is too short for winter weather in DC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh great, CBS is taking a commercial.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 20, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> He got back in the car though. Still pretty cool that he walked a bit!
> 
> It's like 28 degrees F there. I'm sure he doesn't want to stay out long. *I feel sorry for Mrs Obama. Her skirt is too short for winter weather in DC!
> 
> ...



Trust me, the rest of the nation is loving it


----------



## granville (Jan 20, 2009)

He's getting out again to walk. Mrs Obama's probably like "Oh sweet damn, and I just got warm!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will leave large scale economics discussion to others (I consider economics a bit like alchemy compared to chemistry mind you; superstition with an element of reason buried somewhere in there).

I will however comment on "where people responding are at" going on other threads most of us have family and friends either living there or holding some right of stay there (multiple instances on both counts for me) but as you hinted with the US being the sole economic superpower until the Eu, China or Africa get their act together it would be unwise not to pay attention.

As for voting I am not sure I am even registered to vote anywhere I hold a passport for.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 20, 2009)

All I gotta say is: Biden is going to get a lot of YouTube videos made from him kissing those guys XD.


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wait

Did Obama mess up on the oath?


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 21, 2009)

What news media are you guys watching that didn't note that the chief justice messed up the oath? That's why Obama stuttered a bit there. The guy switched a word around.

_The oath is contained in the Constitution: "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States."

But when Roberts swore in Obama, he flipped some of the words, saying: "I will execute the office of president to the United States faithfully."_


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 21, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Wait
> 
> Did Obama mess up on the oath?


Yes he did, I didn't see it but I heard about it. You can probably find it on Youtube. My parents were quick to make fun of him about that one too. They hate Obama, I do too but you know you gotta live with it.


----------



## Sstew (Jan 21, 2009)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> What news media are you guys watching that didn't note that the chief justice messed up the oath? That's why Obama stuttered a bit there. The guy switched a word around.
> 
> _The oath is contained in the Constitution: "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States."
> 
> But when Roberts swore in Obama, he flipped some of the words, saying: "I will execute the office of president to the United States faithfully."_



Um, what were you watching?

The chief Justice said it fine, Then Obama goes " I do solemnly swear that I will faithfully execute.. *awkward pause* and the Chief Justice had to repeat it.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 21, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'know, I was thinking about this - is there anyone who dislikes Obama whose parents don't dislike him as well?  I've heard of people who like him and their parents dislike him, and who like him and their parents like him, but I've yet to find anyone who says "My parents like Obama, but I don't."


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd counter that with: What were YOU watching?

ROBERTS: Are you prepared to take the oath, Senator?

OBAMA: I am.

ROBERTS: I, Barack Hussein Obama...

OBAMA: I, Barack...

ROBERTS: ... do solemnly swear...

OBAMA: I, Barack Hussein Obama, do solemnly swear...

ROBERTS: ... that I will execute the office of president to the United States faithfully...

OBAMA: ... that I will execute...

ROBERTS: ... faithfully the office of president of the United States...

OBAMA: ... the office of president of the United States faithfully... 

Obama repeated it to "execute" before he realized what he said, and paused. Then the guy said it wrong again, and Obama just went ahead and said it the way he did.

Either way, it was eventually said well enough, and they all took it in good spirits. Besides, he was already president before he even took the oath. kind of moot after that point.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 21, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just didn't like anyone in this election from the beginning. McCain was old and no one wanted another Republican and people hated Palin because she was stupid as fuck. Obama is just ever suspicious looking and sounding, I have a feeling he is up to no good.

My parents are crazy republican's, I usually lean to the more libral side but I don't like Obama at all.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is the video, he did messed it a bit, but it's more funny than dramatic!


----------



## granville (Jan 21, 2009)

It was the chief justice that messed up, not Obama. Obama actually gave him a chance to fix his mistake. The news channels were all reporting that it's a screwup on Robert's side. You can listen to any other inauguration and hear that he read it to Obama wrong too.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 22, 2009)

no worries about the mess up; obama redid his oath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090122/ap_on_...ma_oath_do_over


----------

